# my techniques.. hopefully they help others



## koyukon (Feb 25, 2012)

Last night I suffered from a panic attack which also has a mix of dp/dr etc.. But my techniques I use usually cover all those issues..
So while it was going on, I was going hot cold, I vomitted, my chest was pounding. My past flashing in my mind and other random horrible thoughts racing through.

Onto the techniques. So, first I tell myself it's temporary and I WILL get back to my happy old self.
I might also attempt to fake being happy, which can occasionally sway my mind a little but didn't help last night.
Then I think about it like a dark tunnel, and it might be a long night but I will come out at the other end eventually.
I dismiss negative thoughts sortof like labelling them. Same with DP when I see my hand or actions like I'm watching a movie. I just go "negative" and try to move my mind in another direction.
I concentrate on my breathing a little, just by taking a deep breath regularly because oxygen is always good for the brain.
I do a body check, I say in mind "how do I feel right now". I know I feel panicced but overall how does my health feel? Then I feel that I can take control and I say "I am in control" "I deep breath every moment of my life to it's fullest potential" and take a deep breath and sit it through.

That's all I can think of for now. Today being the day after I had my small episode after months of doing well, I came here looking for more tips because it distracts me and raises my mood by rebuilding my confidence. Thing is, even though the hard part is over, I will probably have a few days of feeling cloudy and small DP moments I expect. But overall, I never let these things ruin a day. I have good days and "challenging" days. I know that while I'm going through the challenging days that it feels like I'm going to die soon or I want to die because it's too much to handle but I hold on because I want to make it back, and I have made it this far and here I am again successful. I havent been out of the house in a week so I'm making a point to visit family today. Hope this helps someone out there


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

you can do it! stay postive it really is the key. good luck with everything


----------



## koyukon (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks juls







I've just posted my story in the story forums for anyone interested. Has much more details.
I feel a lot better just writing this stuff out, and if I struggle in future I might just refer back to my posts to remind myself that I have pulled through many times.
story here


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmm sounds like mindfulness and sounds like it works. And other people keep dismissing it. Their loss.


----------



## koyukon (Feb 25, 2012)

There's 1 more thing that should help. Cold showers.
However, I been taking cold showers for ages so I can't really tell anymore how well this would work for someone. I do know that I feel great after a cold shower though. Definitely brings you back to earth lol. Just thought I'd throw that out there for people willing to try anything.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Hmm sounds like mindfulness and sounds like it works. And other people keep dismissing it. Their loss.


Yes! Mindfulness definitely is so important in the road to recovery.. I've always known it helps me, but you cant always remember what techniques helped when you have dp episode because your brain seems so cluttered and crazy.

Only now that I'm so sick and tired of dp I'm trying to place great emphasis on MINDFULNESS. I even brought a book on mindfulness to keep me focused,
And I'll tell you now, I walked through my house thinking What The Fuck! I don't remember half of my shit looking this way, because when your in a mindful state you take in life so much more and the little details on all objects instead of just seeing them as blobs that have no meaning,
And now in return makes me feel like I view the world as i did a few years ago, which was normal lol.


----------

